# [PORTAGE] Eliminar último emerge --resume (SOLUCIONADO)

## sirope

HoLa hola!! Yo de nuevo   :Very Happy: 

Esta vez hice # emerge amarok en una consola y luego lo detuve con Ctrl + Z.

Reinicie el PC, pero en vez de seguir con #emerge --resume, escribí de nuevo #emerge amarok.

Ahora no me puedo deshacer del emerge --resume de amarok, y el problema es que tengo otros paquetes anteriores a medio compilar listos para el "--resume"..

Salu2  :Smile: Last edited by sirope on Sat Nov 10, 2007 4:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## opotonil

Hola,

si es el primero que intenta emerger imagino que te valga con:

```

emerge --resume --skipfirst

```

Salu2

----------

## sirope

Hola, gracias por tu respuesta.

El --skipfirst solo es para ignorar el primer paquete, en este caso son 11, y portage insiste en recompilarlos todos.

xD

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Ahora no me puedo deshacer del emerge --resume de amarok, y el problema es que tengo otros paquetes anteriores a medio compilar listos para el "--resume".. 

 

... no tengo ni idea de que estás hablando ... podrías poner el mensaje de emerge o lo que sea para ver si lo entiendo ?

Lo que si, si paras algo con un ctrl+z y luego reinicias la máquina no vas a poder reenganchar la compilación esa.

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

 *sirope wrote:*   

> HoLa hola!! Yo de nuevo  
> 
> Esta vez hice # emerge amarok en una consola y luego lo detuve con Ctrl + Z.
> 
> Reinicie el PC, pero en vez de seguir con #emerge --resume, escribí de nuevo #emerge amarok.
> ...

 

Al igual que gringo, no tengo ni idea de qué estás hablando.

Sin embargo reitero su afirmación. Cuando paras algo con control+z, lo que haces es poner el proceso en segundo plano, y cambiarlo al estado "dormido". El proceso queda en segundo plano, dormido, pero está ejecutándose, igual que cualquier otro que tengas delante de las narices.

¿Que le pasa a un videojuego que tengas abierto si apagas el ordenador? Que no está ahí cuando lo vuelves a encender. Todo lo que haya en la ram se borra de un plumazo al apagar o resetear. Todos los procesos que haya corriendo.

No se exactamente que es lo que hiciste o que es lo que crees que hace --resume. Así que no puedo contestar de forma más concreta. --resume tan solo coge el último merge que haya en cola y lo reinicia desde el paquete por el que fueras, pero como tú no cerraste emerge de una forma amigable, sino que lo dejaste morir en segundo plano, el comportamiento de --resume será totalmente indefinido. Además, si luego has hecho más emerges, la info que permitía a --resume hacer algo se ha perdido hace rato. Así que simplemente recomienza tu emerge y olvida lo demás.

----------

## sirope

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Lo siento, si que me explico mal..

 No intento recuperar nada, para detener una compilación hiberno el PC.

El problema fue así:

Tenía una compilación a medio terminar (Un corte de electricidad) lista para continuarla con "--resume"

Luego hago #emerge amarok, pero lo detengo con ctrol+z..

Reinicio el PC y como resultado tengo dos procesos por continuar, amarok y el anterior.... 

En este caso lo que debí haber hecho fue:

#emerge --resume ## Para continuar con amarok

#emerge --resume ## Otra vez para terminar la compilación anterior.

Pero en vez de eso, volví a escribir ##emerge amarok y todo perfecto... Pero ahora que quiero seguir con la compilación detenida por el corte de electricidad, Portage insiste en recompilar amarok!

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  UFff, es lo mejor que puedo hacerlo, xD

saludos   :Cool: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *sirope wrote:*   

>   Lo siento, si que me explico mal..
> 
>  No intento recuperar nada, para detener una compilación hiberno el PC.
> 
> El problema fue así:
> ...

 

Ahora entiendo la cosa mejor

Verás, --resume no retoma las cosas de esa forma.

Digamos que estás en mitad de un emerge gordo, por ejemplo amarok y otros 20 paquetes que se quieren instalar como dependencias. Entonces por lo que sea, lo cortas con control+c (parando el proceso, no simplemente suspendiéndolo). "emerge --resume" te permite retomar la serie de paquetes por donde fueras, pero reiniciando la compilación del último que se estuviera compilando.

Dependiendo de si los archivos en /var/tmp/portage/ están aún presentes o no desde dicha compilación, se puede paliar esto parcialmente usando algo como:

```
FEATURES="keepwork" emerge --resume
```

--resume no retoma procesos en segundo plano. Para eso están los comandos de unix de toda la vida: bg, fg y jobs, para mandar a sengundo plano, restaurar a primer plano y ver los trabajos pendientes respectivamente.

----------

## sirope

 *Quote:*   

> Digamos que estás en mitad de un emerge gordo, por ejemplo amarok y otros 20 paquetes que se quieren instalar como dependencias. Entonces por lo que sea, lo cortas con control+c (parando el proceso, no simplemente suspendiéndolo). "emerge --resume" te permite retomar la serie de paquetes por donde fueras, pero reiniciando la compilación del último que se estuviera compilando.

 

Entiendo, y es por eso que esto no sirve para paquetotes como Openoffice.   :Idea: 

Para suspender uso ctrl + Z, hiberno y luego continuo con fg... Para cortes imprevistos (como el primero) el emerge --resume.. Pero el problema aquí es que tengo un emerge --resume que quiero eliminar, porque insiste en reinstalar 11 paquetes que ya tengo, pero en /var/tmp/portage no hay nada.

 :Shocked: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *sirope wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Digamos que estás en mitad de un emerge gordo, por ejemplo amarok y otros 20 paquetes que se quieren instalar como dependencias. Entonces por lo que sea, lo cortas con control+c (parando el proceso, no simplemente suspendiéndolo). "emerge --resume" te permite retomar la serie de paquetes por donde fueras, pero reiniciando la compilación del último que se estuviera compilando. 
> 
> Entiendo, y es por eso que esto no sirve para paquetotes como Openoffice.  
> 
> Para suspender uso ctrl + Z, hiberno y luego continuo con fg... Para cortes imprevistos (como el primero) el emerge --resume.. Pero el problema aquí es que tengo un emerge --resume que quiero eliminar, porque insiste en reinstalar 11 paquetes que ya tengo, pero en /var/tmp/portage no hay nada.
> ...

 

No se de donde toma sus datos emerge --resume, probablemente algo bajo /var/cache/.

Si se que la lista almacenada es la del último emerge abortado. Por tanto, bastaría con empezar un emerge aleatorío, de lo que sea, y luego cancelarlo. ¿De todas formas, por qué quieres eliminar la lista de emerge --resume? Si necesitas emerger un paquete, hazlo con "emerge -auDvN paquete", y se instalarán todas sus dependencias que no hayan sido instaladas ya.

EDIT: En la página man de emerge tienes datos sobre "--resume", eso si, la localización donde se almacena la lista no aparece en ningún sitio.

----------

## sirope

Para estos momentos Portage ya estaría terminando de reinstalar con "--resume" por cuarta vez.

Mejor empiezo desde ya.

 :Cool:   Gracias, saludos

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> EDIT: En la página man de emerge tienes datos sobre "--resume", eso si, la localización donde se almacena la lista no aparece en ningún sitio.

 

Es lo que obtiene de PORTAGE_TMPDIR, en muchos casos (si no se ha cambiado esta variable): /var/tmp/portage

Prueba a emerger alguna aplicación de Gnome si usas KDE (o viceversa), apunta los paquetes que te instala, interrúmpelo a la mitad y haz un

```
rm -rf /var/tmp/portage/* && emerge --resume
```

Si no recuerdo mal decía algo así como "nothing to resume".

----------

## i92guboj

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   EDIT: En la página man de emerge tienes datos sobre "--resume", eso si, la localización donde se almacena la lista no aparece en ningún sitio. 
> 
> Es lo que obtiene de PORTAGE_TMPDIR, en muchos casos (si no se ha cambiado esta variable): /var/tmp/portage
> 
> Prueba a emerger alguna aplicación de Gnome si usas KDE (o viceversa), apunta los paquetes que te instala, interrúmpelo a la mitad y haz un
> ...

 

Mmm, en ese dir se descomprimen los paquetes y se compilan, me resulta muy raro que mirando en el dir de los fuentes de un paquete, portage pueda decir què tenías pensado instalar después (porque se descomprimen uno a uno, conforme van emergiendo, no todos a la vez). Sí entra dentro de lo posible aunque sería algo rebuscado, que cada paquete, junto a las fuentes, almecene metadatos que digan cosas como el comando usado, el gráfico de dependencias calculado por dicho comando y cosas así.

En dicho casi si sería factible, pero como ya digo, lo veo algo rebuscado. No tengo ni datos objetivos ni muchas ganas de investigar el tema, así que si alguien tiene algún dato fiable bienvenido sea. Por lógica sería lo suyo que fuese algo en /var/cache, pero la lógica en Gentoo no siempre se aplica  :Razz: 

----------

## Annagul

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> En dicho casi si sería factible, pero como ya digo, lo veo algo rebuscado. No tengo ni datos objetivos ni muchas ganas de investigar el tema, así que si alguien tiene algún dato fiable bienvenido sea. Por lógica sería lo suyo que fuese algo en /var/cache, pero la lógica en Gentoo no siempre se aplica 

 

Ahora mismo no tengo tiempo de buscar, pero recuerdo que en estos mismos foros alguien hizo un script en Python para editar la lista de --resume. Aunque también recuerdo que a mí no me funcionó  :Smile: 

----------

## Annagul

Aquí ya se habló del tema.

----------

## sirope

Como ya lo habia dicho, /var/tmp/portage estaba vacío.. La solución estaba aún más fácil.

Muy sencillo en ese hilo. Gracias..   :Very Happy: 

Saludossss

----------

## i92guboj

Ya sé algo más jeje, tomo nota. Gracias  :Smile: 

----------

